# how much should i



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was just wondering how many pieces of krill,shrimp or pellets do u give your piranha i dont want to under or over feed them


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

All can eat quickly in 30 secs for pellets. Works great for me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I start big big chunks of food, and finish with small ones.
As soon as a couple of small pieces fall to the gravel, I stop feeding. Uneaten pieces will be taken care of by my catfish clean-up crew.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i feed as much as they can eat...be sure to clean all the extra food up after!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i can add 200 pieces of krill and they would probably eat it all i havent tried it yet though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> i feed as much as they can eat...be sure to clean all the extra food up after!










thats the ticket


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Pretty much what they'll eat in a couple minutes, then you'll get it down with feeding amounts.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All the previous info are good. Also, make sure to take out what they cannot consume or eat within 5 min.


----------

